# moving to mallorca



## ladyc (Feb 13, 2011)

hi..
am looking into moving to majorca in a couple months with my young son for a year, ,maybe more..and am finding it very hard to find any info on majorca,other than tourist info, especially in relation to cost of living!any properties ive seen are 3/4,000e per month  would something around 700e /month for a 2+bed be possible?..any advice on particular areas?..i would like to be close to palma.
what extra costs can i typically expect?(refuse, grounds maintenance etc)
also, any info on childcare?..creches / pre-school (my sons almost 3)

thanks, any advice GREATLY apprectiated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ladyc said:


> hi..
> am looking into moving to majorca in a couple months with my young son for a year, ,maybe more..and am finding it very hard to find any info on majorca,other than tourist info, especially in relation to cost of living!any properties ive seen are 3/4,000e per month  would something around 700e /month for a 2+bed be possible?..any advice on particular areas?..i would like to be close to palma.
> what extra costs can i typically expect?(refuse, grounds maintenance etc)
> also, any info on childcare?..creches / pre-school (my sons almost 3)
> ...


We do have a couple of posters from Mallorca on here. All I really know is that the cost of living and taxes are higher than mainland Spain! Have you tried googling "long term rental in Palma"????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ladyc said:


> hi..
> am looking into moving to majorca in a couple months with my young son for a year, ,maybe more..and am finding it very hard to find any info on majorca,other than tourist info, especially in relation to cost of living!any properties ive seen are 3/4,000e per month  would something around 700e /month for a 2+bed be possible?..any advice on particular areas?..i would like to be close to palma.
> what extra costs can i typically expect?(refuse, grounds maintenance etc)
> also, any info on childcare?..creches / pre-school (my sons almost 3)
> ...


Hi Ladyc,

If you scroll down the page to the Related Threads section, there are several threads which might help answer some of your questions. Given its popularity as a holiday island, I would imagine long term rentals in your price bracket are harder to find than on the mainland.

Try searching in Spanish "MALLORCA ALQUILER LARGO PLAZO" as well as in English - Spanish agents might have cheaper properties?!?


----------



## greenteen (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Ladyc
I rented my flat through fincas-hortensia.com Its run by a German woman who speaks good English and has reasonably priced and good quality properties on her books. A lot of cheap places to rent can be a bit odd. Make sure you find somewhere with a form of heating as it gets freezing in these houses on winter nights and be aware that you will have to pay a months finders fee and possibly 2 months rent in advance. good luck


----------



## heidibingham (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, I have a friend with a rental agents in Mallorca the website is Penny Taylor Properties, Homes, Villas and Apartments Sales in Mallorca, Spain. She has tonnes of experience in Mallorca and is a fab agent. Tell her Heidi sent you x


----------



## Claire73 (Mar 8, 2011)

ladyc said:


> hi..
> am looking into moving to majorca in a couple months with my young son for a year, ,maybe more..and am finding it very hard to find any info on majorca,other than tourist info, especially in relation to cost of living!any properties ive seen are 3/4,000e per month  would something around 700e /month for a 2+bed be possible?..any advice on particular areas?..i would like to be close to palma.
> what extra costs can i typically expect?(refuse, grounds maintenance etc)
> also, any info on childcare?..creches / pre-school (my sons almost 3)
> ...


Hi LadyC,

We're moving to Palma on 30th March, with my 10 month old son. So going through all the same stuff, and probably with many of the same questions.

I have found quite a few agents just through google and I think you'll find a 2 bed place for between 700-900 Euros. I am currently doing my own research and find loads of info on *************

Feel free to message me if you'd like to share information. I'd be happy to pass on advice once I am there if you'd like.

Its a daunting process eh. Hope we both get through the first few months with ease.

:clap2:


----------



## mallorcababy (Mar 16, 2011)

HI, I would recomment that if you have a young child and are wanting a cheaper value for money rental, then I would look at somewhere like Son Ferrer or El Toro. They tend to be more residential so cheaper and it is ideal for children as they can mix with Spanish and pick up the language. You can find 2-3 beds for 650 a month. If you need any help woth anything just let me knoe. Clare.


----------



## cucc85 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi there

Wondering whether you made the move to Mallorca? If so, where abouts and how are you enjoying it? I ask as my boyf is there and I will be moving over in 2 days!!! eeeek! hehe.

... SNIP/

any advice, direction, etc, I'd greatly appreciate it.
Dana


----------



## h9ys*** (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

Im new on here so have no clue what im actually doing!!
I am looking into moving over next year with my boyfriend and was wondering how you are getting on?
Dana, are you going to be working over there? When searching for work online hardly anything comes up. I work in child care and am hoping to contiue to do that if we move to Mallorca.
What part are you moving to?

Hayley


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

h9ys*** said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im new on here so have no clue what im actually doing!!
> I am looking into moving over next year with my boyfriend and was wondering how you are getting on?
> ...


Hiya, What you need to do is go over and have a few looks around. Work is difficult, unemployment is far higher than the UK, but do a few visits, find out where you want to be and ask around to see what work is available before you actually take the plunge. Child care probably isnt an option cos most Spanish tend to use family to look after their kids and Brits with young children are likley to use Spanish nurseries to build up their language ready for starting Spanish schools - but take a look

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Are people unaware that unemployment in Spain is the highest in Europe
Is this the 'I enjoyed my holiday in Spain, it's cold, damp and miserable in the UK, I want to live the Spanish dream' season???
Should we start a sticky for wannabe immigrants which tells people bluntly but kindly that if you speak no Spanish, have no professional skills, are offering childcare/plastering/hairdressing/construction work of any type/plumbing etc. etc. your chances of finding employment of any kind are extremely minimal?
Of course there is a chance - miniscule chance - that you will find employment that is secure and where you can earn more than 6 euros an hour but for every job vacancy there are literally hundreds if not thousands of Spaniards and immigrants of all nationalities who will apply???
I guess the UK media isn't that interested in giving accurate reports of how things are here or of the huge number of Brits who've been obliged to return to the UK, many so poor they have to apply for welfare benefits which they may not be entitled to.
Even those with businesses here are experiencing a downturn and retirees with good pensions are feeling the double whammy of low interest and poor euro/£ exchange rates.
Unless you have a good, professional job lined up or a 'portable' business and have several £000s of capital as a safety net, what chance, realistically, do you have of living any sort of 'dream'?
More likely a nightmare.....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Are people unaware that unemployment in Spain is the highest in Europe
> Is this the 'I enjoyed my holiday in Spain, it's cold, damp and miserable in the UK, I want to live the Spanish dream' season???
> Should we start a sticky for wannabe immigrants which tells people bluntly but kindly that if you speak no Spanish, have no professional skills, are offering childcare/plastering/hairdressing/construction work of any type/plumbing etc. etc. your chances of finding employment of any kind are extremely minimal?
> Of course there is a chance - miniscule chance - that you will find employment that is secure and where you can earn more than 6 euros an hour but for every job vacancy there are literally hundreds if not thousands of Spaniards and immigrants of all nationalities who will apply???
> ...


I never understand why you just dont tell it as it is 



Oh ... thats right, you do ........... but people sometimes just read it differently


----------



## cucc85 (Jul 17, 2011)

h9ys*** said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im new on here so have no clue what im actually doing!!
> I am looking into moving over next year with my boyfriend and was wondering how you are getting on?
> ...


Hi Hayley,

I ended up arriving in Mallorca early August and have been here since. I came here because my boyfriend got a seasonal job with great benefits, so we ended up moving to Alcudia (up north). It's very touristy here, I've definitely enjoyed my time. I have been working - teaching English to both kids in Alcudia and adults (Business English) in Palma.

Dana


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cucc85 said:


> Hi Hayley,
> 
> I ended up arriving in Mallorca early August and have been here since. I came here because my boyfriend got a seasonal job with great benefits, so we ended up moving to Alcudia (up north). It's very touristy here, I've definitely enjoyed my time. I have been working - teaching English to both kids in Alcudia and adults (Business English) in Palma.
> 
> Dana


I last went to Alcudia back in the 70's. It was a few bars, a couple of restaurants and a hotel. The bar was called the Spotted Dog iirc, which probably was an indication as to how things would go


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I never understand why you just dont tell it as it is
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ... thats right, you do ........... but people sometimes just read it differently



I mean well...
I spent the morning in the office of a lawyer specialising in employment issues (we had a problem with an employee). He had a queue of people waiting to see him, presumably to get help or advice but from the 'other side', i.e. workers who felt they had been unfairly dismissed.
We were told that we would have no 'issues' to resolve as we had acted correctly and had the correct finiquito ready for our former employee. Many of those waiting who had been sacked or made redundant would, he thought, get no compensation as their employers didn't have it to give them.
At our perrera we encounter far too many very sad people who, having lost their jobs, cannot afford to keep their pets. Some have had to move into smaller accommodation, some have moved in with parents or friends.
It's probably irrational and unreasonable but it peeves me, considering all this, to read about people who think you just get off your Ryanair or whatever flight, walk into a job and look forward to a booze-up round the pool.
If I had a job to offer I would offer it to a suitably qualified Spanish person first. Four out of every ten of the 'working' population are jobless round here and that figure will rise at the end of the month when the season draws to an end.
I can't see any improvement for years to come.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I mean well...
> I spent the morning in the office of a lawyer specialising in employment issues (we had a problem with an employee). He had a queue of people waiting to see him, presumably to get help or advice but from the 'other side', i.e. workers who felt they had been unfairly dismissed.
> We were told that we would have no 'issues' to resolve as we had acted correctly and had the correct finiquito ready for our former employee. Many of those waiting who had been sacked or made redundant would, he thought, get no compensation as their employers didn't have it to give them.
> At our perrera we encounter far too many very sad people who, having lost their jobs, cannot afford to keep their pets. Some have had to move into smaller accommodation, some have moved in with parents or friends.
> ...



What worries me is that the Spanish social security system isnt as long term as in the UK, I think the maximum you can claim for is 2 years and thats only if you've been in full time employment for as long (something like that) It seems unfair to me that people come to Spain from the UK where, if you lose your job you are looked after for as long as necessary and take jobs from people who are really desperate 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> What worries me is that the Spanish social security system isnt as long term as in the UK, I think the maximum you can claim for is 2 years and thats only if you've been in full time employment for as long (something like that) *It seems unfair to me that people come to Spain from the UK where, if you lose your job you are looked after for as long as necessary and take jobs from people who are really desperate *Jo xxx



That's how I see it...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cucc85 said:


> Hi Hayley,
> 
> I ended up arriving in Mallorca early August and have been here since. I came here because my boyfriend got a seasonal job with great benefits, so we ended up moving to Alcudia (up north). It's very touristy here, I've definitely enjoyed my time. I have been working - teaching English to both kids in Alcudia and adults (Business English) in Palma.
> 
> Dana


Just wondering if you were given a contract for that or did you go self employed?

Oh, I've just seen that you're Australian. Was there any problem getting a work permit/ visa?


----------



## andycooper (Oct 22, 2012)

Claire73 said:


> Hi LadyC,
> 
> We're moving to Palma on 30th March, with my 10 month old son. So going through all the same stuff, and probably with many of the same questions.
> 
> ...


hi

any info regards area rentals, etc would be greatfully recieved as we are trying to plan a similar move for a year prior to moving perm. we have 3 young children 18 mnths ,3 and 6.

thanks in anticipation


----------

